# Dog Pack Chasing Young Child !!!



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

They certainly seem to be moving fluidly.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Quick! Somebody call the laughter police--that was just a ball of fun to watch! I don't think the goose that laid the golden egg had as enthusiastic a following. That cute little boy in the video is experiencing my idea of heaven on earth.


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

Hahaha! That looks like a load of fun! And I sure bet those little puppy legs got quite the work out!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow, what a pack and a race!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank goodness. This thread turned out so much better than I was expecting. So cute.


----------

